# Hiking/camping movies



## lewiskk (Dec 20, 2015)

Do you know of some really good/ scary camping or hiking movies ??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyGoat (Dec 20, 2015)

Wild with Reece Witherspoon.


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Jan 1, 2016)

+ 1 for Wild. 

"A Walk In The Woods", another scary hiking move. If you've done the typical AMC hike you'll know what I mean by scary, lol - 

https://youtu.be/aZMg3_zYPB8


----------



## Edd (Jan 2, 2016)

I love Wild; such a well done film. 

Into the Wild is very good. Not exactly a hiking movie but it's got a "leave civilization behind" vibe.


----------



## lewiskk (Jan 5, 2016)

Seen all of them! Have u guys seen the Okiee dokiee brothers omg so good!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lewiskk (Jan 5, 2016)

I've seen them over 10 times


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amf (Jan 6, 2016)

Not hiking/camping per se, but I just saw Meru (climbing) and it did include some hiking and camping (albeit on a portaledge). Very well done film without all the usual attendant hype and dramatization. Highly recommended. 

amf


----------



## justin.schwebke (Feb 15, 2016)

Without a Paddle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Feb 15, 2016)

Blair Witch Project comes to mind.  Not exactly hiking but in the woods!


----------



## Abubob (Feb 15, 2016)

These is pretty bad ...


__
		https://flic.kr/p/9WyjwU


__
		https://flic.kr/p/9Wyfgo


----------



## lewiskk (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks guys!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnnyboy (Feb 16, 2016)

TOUCHING THE VOID is an amazing, intense story of survival and will to live.  Great book too.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 17, 2016)

Johnnyboy said:


> TOUCHING THE VOID is an amazing, intense story of survival and will to live.  Great book too.


I was on this "real life tragedy" kick a while back and I read this along with Into Thin Air and Into the Wild. The movie for Thin Air wasn't so good and I never saw the Into the Wild movie. Both the book and movie for Void were gripping. The extras on the DVD are very good too.


----------

